# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Khắc phục lỗi mỏ cắt bị cày xuống mặt tôn khi đang cắt

## TÀI PHÁT CNC

Kính gửi các anh hiện tại máy e đang cắt thì thường xuyên gặp phải lỗi mỏ cắt cày xuống mặt tôn thành một đường dài làm hỏng tôn, bác nào biết cách khắc phục xử lý giúp e với ạ

----------


## ktshung

đường đấy vẫn theo đúng mẫu hay lệch bác

----------


## TÀI PHÁT CNC

> đường đấy vẫn theo đúng mẫu hay lệch bác


Đường đó bị lệch so với đường cắt đã lập trình bác ạ. Nếu muốn tiếp tục cắt phải điều chỉnh mỏ chạy về vị trí bắt đầu bị cày trên mặt tôn. Lỗi này xảy ra rất đột ngột chưa tìm được nguyên nhân bác ạ

----------


## ktshung

> Đường đó bị lệch so với đường cắt đã lập trình bác ạ. Nếu muốn tiếp tục cắt phải điều chỉnh mỏ chạy về vị trí bắt đầu bị cày trên mặt tôn. Lỗi này xảy ra rất đột ngột chưa tìm được nguyên nhân bác ạ


nếu vậy em nghĩ là nhiễu đó ạ, bác xem lại các dây nối đất có đứt ko

----------


## TÀI PHÁT CNC

> nếu vậy em nghĩ là nhiễu đó ạ, bác xem lại các dây nối đất có đứt ko


E đã kiểm tra các đầu dây kết nối nhưng chưa phát hiện được hiện tượng dây bị đứt hoặc bị rơ lỏng. Bác có thể nói cho e cụ thể hơn cần kiểm tra kết nối từ đâu đến đâu được không ạ. Thanks Bác!

----------


## cuong

có khi nào nhiễu không ta.

----------


## BKH

Bác sử dụng bộ điều khiển gì vậy ạ

----------

